# Would you visit Alert Canada?



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

The northern most permanently inhabited place in the world?


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

This gives u a good idea the where the city is located


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

its a very small city, with very few people


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Never. But looks like an interesting place. Interesting in the meaning that it is a rough place with terrible weather conditions. Longyearbyen is more reachable for me...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why would I go there?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

It is literally the north pole, very isolated






Much of northern Canada is like this. I think Canada overall is the most isolated country in the world, we only have 30 million people and most of them live south on the border of US


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

It is a interesting place though, I would actually want to spend some time up the great white (isolated) north, It would remind of the time I spend in the isolation of the Saudi desert


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its in the middle of nowhere...


Should be its in the north of nowhere.lol


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd jump at the opportunity to go anywhere North of 60. I've had friends that went and listened to others that went. They all count it as one of the best experiences of their lives.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

you could right, the totally different landscapes from those we've normally seen.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> you could right, the totally different landscapes from those we've normally seen.


It's as close as one can get to a being on another planet without leaving the planet. I stood on a glacier at the foot of Snow Dome in Jasper National Park and it was amazing. I imagine the North to be like that but even more freaky.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

true.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

No it looks ugly


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Alert is located in Ellesmere Island :cheers:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellesmere_Island


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

but Grise Fiord is the bigger city in Ellesmere 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grise_Fiord


----------

